# Millers Ferry Report



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I fished a club tournament out of Millers Ferry over the weekend. I went into the tournament thinking the conditions were going to be perfect and that I was really gonna hammer the bass - boy was I wrong!!! There was 3 or 4 fellows who brought in some good fish but it seemed to be a struggle for everyone else. I only managed 4 keepers weighing in at 7.9 lbs. My biggest fish was a little over 3 lbs. I caught my first fish at 7:30am and didn't get another bite until 1:40pm and that made for a looooooooooong day. Here's a pic of my 4 keepers.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Water in Selma on Saturday way 67.5 degrees. Went back Sunday and they were pulling so much water the temp was down to 64.5 - 65 all day and rolling off the bottom. Had to dodge the the trees floating in the river as well. Pretty day but the fishing was awful.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

H2OMARK said:


> Water in Selma on Saturday way 67.5 degrees. Went back Sunday and they were pulling so much water the temp was down to 64.5 - 65 all day and rolling off the bottom. Had to dodge the the trees floating in the river as well. Pretty day but the fishing was awful.


Yeah they pulled a bunch of water Friday night so Saturday morning there was hardly any water in my backwater spots. And there was a ton of logs, weed beds, etc. floating in the river where we were at too.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

We didnt do too well eiether, Me and MacTheFuzz only boated 8 fish all day.3 Keeper's each and one squeaker each. I really thought it was going to be better over there this time around but this makes my fith trip in a row where everyone struggled.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

well, almost everyone. one or two people always seems to find a good sack full


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

wishin4bass2 said:


> well, almost everyone. one or two people always seems to find a good sack full


Yeah - there's a couple guys in the club that can force feed the fish even when they don't want to bite. That's great for them but sucks for me because I don't seem to be real good at that.....


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

J Smithers said:


> Yeah - there's a couple guys in the club that can force feed the fish even when they don't want to bite. That's great for them but sucks for me because I don't seem to be real good at that.....


Yeah thats the only bad thing about that place is the water level is everything.....seems thats the case with any river system but its still better than working!!!


----------

